

HTML5 Readiness : A visualisation of HTML5/CSS3 browser support - deepakjois
http://html5readiness.com

======
Rust
Interesting presentation, mostly well done :)

It would be easier to read if each spoke kept each browser colour in the same
space. It's much easier to quickly memorize and patrec spatial relationships
than colour relationships. If "light blue" (FF 3.5) was in the same location
on every spoke, this would be much more useful.

~~~
judofyr
Paste this into your console, and it should align correctly:

    
    
        var b = ["ie7","ie8","ie9","ff35","ff37","op","sa","ch"];
        var rays = document.getElementsByClassName("css-chart")[0].children;
        for (var i = 0; i < rays.length; i++) {
          var ray = rays[i];
          for (var j = 0; j < b.length; j++) {
            var curr = ray.children[j];
            if (curr.className != b[j]) {
              ray.insertBefore(document.createElement("b"), curr);
            }
          }
        }

------
btw0
The page looks great, but for the purpose it's less intuitive than a plain
table IMHO.

~~~
ryanjmo
Welcome to HTML5! Completely overdone graphics with no usability (for a while
anyway).

~~~
treyp
really? can't the same be said about any language with graphics support? it's
not a consumer-facing product; it's a language. it's what you make of it.

------
gibsonf1
I like the presentation idea, but it should be inverted, so that browsers that
have most features would be the innermost ring and create a nice consistent
ring around. The outliers in providing features than would become graphically
that as well, outliers.

~~~
deepakjois
This is a nice idea :
[http://github.com/paulirish/html5readiness.com/issues/closed...](http://github.com/paulirish/html5readiness.com/issues/closed#issue/2)

------
roblocop
It interestingly scales up and down when you use your mouse wheel over it.

I'd also make the CSS3 category color something other than a yellow that close
to the Safari 4 color.

------
deepakjois
Wow, looks like people are out with their claws over what is just a simple,
fun experiment with CSS transforms.

FWIW, if you dont like it you can try tweaking it yourself :
<http://github.com/paulirish/html5readiness.com>

------
jackowayed
The fact that even IE 9 is missing several important things, like the SQL db
and Canvas, is ridiculous. I guess it's early-stage enough that they might add
more. If not, I think IE might finally die when people see all these cool
HTML5 near-desktop-quality webapps that say "just download Chrome or FF and
you can use me."

------
MDX
I think that HTML5/CSS3 may bring back the days of useless animations,
horrible text effects, and web pages plagued by usability problems due to the
implementation of "features" for the sake of novelty that we had the
"pleasure" experiencing in the 1990's.

I'm looking at all those novices out there that use
Expression/FrontPage/Dreamweaver as their environment of choice for writing
HTML once those WYSIWYG tools begin to incorporate HTML5/CSS3 into their
toolkits.

The rest of us will make good use of these new features and only implement
them when it makes sense. Sadly, many unprofessional elements within the web
design community will be all too eager to show off their newfound "sKiLLz".

------
jrw89
Tut tut tut, poor/non-existent support for 1024x768 monitors. The worst fact
is the page hijacks the mouse scroll so it took me a few reloads and zoom-outs
to realise there was some really bad placed text at the bottom

------
andrewcaito
If you were curious about what this looks like in IE8
<http://i41.tinypic.com/24eatud.png>

------
bluebird
Perhaps this is a good example of what E. Tufte calls "chartjunk" in his book
"The Visual Display of Quantitative Information".

------
ygd
Imagine the ultimate irony if it were written using Flash.

------
iamwil
terrible to use to make comparisons.

